# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Nymi Band, smartband, Nymi Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nymi Inc.

Home page - nymi.com/nymi-band

----------


## Airicist

Nymi Band 3.0 - A Connected Worker Platform for the Future-Ready Enterprise

Sep 11, 2021




> Connect and unify your workplace on the Nymi Connected Worker Platform (CWP).
> 
> Use Case Applications include:
> Passwordless Access to Systems
> Secure Contactless Physical Control
> Privileged Access Management
> Intelligent Print Solutions
> Social Distancing and Contact Tracing Visibility
> Workforce Communication
> ...

----------

